
Long Range Reconnaissance Imager Images (Raw Format) from Ultima Thule Flyby - infodocket
http://pluto.jhuapl.edu/soc/UltimaThule-Encounter/
======
dang
Since
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18800547](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18800547)
is high on the front page, it would be better to post this link as a comment
in that thread.

